# Do women like big muscular men bums?



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

basically do women like big muscular buts?

or do they like them flat and boney


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

sorry that my title doesnt make sense!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have a hairy bum that smells of chicken

is that attractive as well?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

want2getstrong said:


> basically do women like big muscular buts?
> 
> or do they like them flat and boney


Depends. Some girls like boys in skinny jeans. But those girls are mainly gays.

I have a derriere like a Silverback Gorilla


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

If the rest of him is as muscular to match :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

TH&S said:


> I have a derriere like a Silverback Gorilla


So do I, but mine's not hairy :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

my gf complained,how i a have a none bum////flat and boney hehe


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

nice **** TH but i think i prefere beklets none hairy sorry bud


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i love 12monkeys its on now bbc1 hehe


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

offo said:


> i love 12monkeys its on now bbc1 hehe


and they say i take threads of at a tangent! that was a bit random no? lol

oh and for the record,i have a perfect bum,round and pert and in perfect proportion to the rest of me lmao


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

gorillas ....and monkeys on tv at the same time its fate plus all the beers i on heheh..

no monkey business ok!

put bbc1 on 12 monkeys great film bruce willisand brad pitt


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

The only way I can describe the bums I like without being offensive hopefully too anyone as I'm not being, is a nice shape like a black mans bum very full rounded and hard


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lin its ok to say you drooled over my @ss,its only normal,dont worry lmao


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

weeman said:


> lin its ok to say you drooled over my @ss,its only normal,dont worry lmao


I did your right, you have a nice bum in the black n white shots, all the girlies like them


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i think lin is a temptress hehe!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lin said:


> I did your right, you have a nice bum in the black n white shots, all the girlies like them


reeeeeeeally.........thats why my ears were burning lol:blush:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

weeman said:


> reeeeeeeally.........thats why my ears were burning lol:blush:


have you ever thought of gettin a portfolio done for modelling??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol you kidding?my body may be ok when i diet but my face would hurt folks eyes lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol you kidding?my body may be ok when i diet but my face would hurt folks eyes lol


stop bein a slapped wench n get 1 done :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol 'a slapped wnch' lol need to use that line lol

i actually have been aproached a few times,from gay mags and a cple of physique photographers,but i either bottle it at the last minute and lose confidence or the time of year is wrong (ie offseason and in pie mode lol)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol 'a slapped wnch' lol need to use that line lol
> 
> i actually have been aproached a few times,from gay mags and a cple of physique photographers,but i either bottle it at the last minute and lose confidence or the time of year is wrong (ie offseason and in pie mode lol)


bottle it LMFAO noooooo way-jose :lol: SARINA sort him out x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol 'a slapped wnch' lol need to use that line lol
> 
> i actually have been aproached a few times,from gay mags and a cple of physique photographers,but i either bottle it at the last minute and lose confidence or the time of year is wrong (ie *offseason and in pie mode* lol)


PMSL - Bri I get emails a lot about it and say no for same reason (that and i thing theyre generally being deviants and not actually photographers lol)

got one or two waiting now though for next yr when i am in condition. if they really want the pictures they'll be patient


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

AM HUNGRY any advice heeh


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> PMSL - Bri I get emails a lot about it and say no for same reason (that and i thing theyre generally being deviants and not actually photographers lol)
> 
> got one or two waiting now though for next yr when i am in condition. if they really want the pictures they'll be patient


You go for it Zara, your a stunner and will do well :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> You go for it Zara, your a stunner and will do well :thumbup1:


aww cheers hunni :wub:

I've always said no but am starting to think it might be nice to have to look back on when ur old.... not expecting anything from it other than some nice photos to keep.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lin said:


> bottle it LMFAO noooooo way-jose :lol: SARINA sort him out x


lol hey despite what you think i am actually quite a bit shy,where i'm concerned anyway lol,i'm always the last to get nekid,but am also the last to get dressed lol :wink:



Zara-Leoni said:


> aww cheers hunni :wub:
> 
> I've always said no but am starting to think it might be nice to have to look back on when ur old.... not expecting anything from it other than some nice photos to keep.


yeah in all seriousness thats kind of the way i'm beginning to see it as well,ser says i'm off my head not to give it a bash.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> yeah in all seriousness thats kind of the way i'm beginning to see it as well,ser says i'm off my head not to give it a bash.


exackerly....

though the main condition i gave is that i any meetings, i take someone with me. Robert is numero uno option for that job lol :thumb:

JUST in case they turn out to be nut jobs after all....

I told u about the guy who used to phone physique about once a month and offer me money to wrestle various females hey? pmsl....


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

since i got serious training legs my abum got more size but shape ( i had a boney bum the type where the jean pockets looked bigger them my bum) and my gf prefers it, looks better and it sort of compliments the whole physique:thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

same as geeby, never had a bum till i started training legs hard


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> ....Some girls like boys in skinny jeans. But those girls are mainly gays.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Lin said:


> The only way I can describe the bums I like without being offensive hopefully too anyone as I'm not being, is a nice shape like a black mans bum very full rounded and hard


lin when and where did you see my ass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> lin when and where did you see my ass.


:laugh: te-he

Lin x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

weeman said:


> lin its ok to say you drooled over my @ss,its only normal,dont worry lmao


Well, just a little bit :blush: :laugh:



weeman said:


> lol you kidding?my body may be ok when i diet but my face would hurt folks eyes lol


Oh stop it! Too many poncey pretty boys in modelling anyway - there should be more real men!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Well, just a little bit :blush: :laugh:
> 
> Oh stop it! Too many poncey pretty boys in modelling anyway - there should be more real men!!!!


Yeah I hate how posh girls love skinny guys with flat asses, and not real muscular men


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

want2getstrong said:


> Yeah I hate how posh girls love skinny guys with flat asses, and not real muscular men


Ah that'll be it then - common as muck, I am :lol:


----------



## totalimmortal (Sep 18, 2008)

I really don't think most girls give one about how muscular a guy is,

Although I had ALOT more attention when I was rediculously skinny but i've been told it's mostly because girls are afraid to approach big guys...

My last gf liked it but in all fairness she was a hoe, and most girls i've talked to since when I tell them I'm trying to 'get bigger' they give me the whole...'No way! you don't need to!' thing...

But they'll never understand that we NEED to do this! haha


----------



## totalimmortal (Sep 18, 2008)

want2getstrong...

Posh girls don't all go for skinny guys,

but they seem to like arrogant guys


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lads ur all generalising here....

I have never ever in my life gone for skinny guys and I wasnt always into bodybuilding... I've always done sports though and have always appreciated muscle. when i was at school/student it was always rugby lads...

As for posh birds and skinny guys - again a generalisation. I act up, but actually am pretty well brought up and well spoken. All I can say again is.... rugby lol. Posh birds favourite sport lol.

You do get some going for the skinny metrosexual boys but thats true in all walks of life. Fact is that everyone has different tastes... some like skinny, some like muscle. We cant ever understand it any more than we can begin to comprehend why some guys are feeders or chubby chasers.... (or go for emaciated skinny birds with stringy arms and legs and heads like lollipops.... but thats another subject lol)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Well, just a little bit :blush: :laugh:
> 
> Oh stop it! Too many poncey pretty boys in modelling anyway - there should be more real men!!!!


is that a nice way of saying 'yer right mate,you have the face of a munter and the body of a god' lmfao

and thanks for the droolage hehe


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

totalimmortal said:


> I really don't think most girls give one about how muscular a guy is,
> 
> *Although I had ALOT more attention when I was rediculously skinny but i've been told it's mostly because girls are afraid to approach big guys...*
> 
> ...


i have found the exact opposite,since i become bigger and in good condition at the same time i get no end of attention from both sexes lol

i swear on my weans life i even had the police stop me one day when i was out topless a couple of years ago because of how i looked lol

but yeah as zar says,you cant generalise,your tastes can change at any given time for any given reason,all walks of life like all sorts of things


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Oh stop it! Too many poncey pretty boys in modelling anyway - there should be more real men!!!!


hmmm dunno seen a few half-decent matalan model types lmfao....:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> hmmm dunno seen a few half-decent matalan model types lmfao....:laugh:


yeah but the matalan model that you like ended up a 17st shredded beast lol so thats a technicality lolol

wayaye lass


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

weeman said:


> is that a nice way of saying 'yer right mate,you have the face of a munter and the body of a god' lmfao
> 
> and thanks for the droolage hehe


Nah not really. I don't find pretty boys that attractive - most of them look more feminine than me, and that's just not right!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> yeah but the matalan model that you like ended up a 17st shredded beast lol so thats a technicality lolol
> 
> wayaye lass


oh aye.... :whistling:

still.... theres a couple of "up-and-comers" with the similar sort of look.... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> oh aye.... :whistling:
> 
> still.... theres a couple of "up-and-comers" with the similar sort of look.... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :thumb:


lol thats what i like to hear,the lioness is stalking her prey,ready to pounce and leave them a shaking withered used heap of man in the corner lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Nah not really. I don't find pretty boys that attractive - most of them look more feminine than me, and that's just not right!! :lol:


I used to be married to a 'pretty boy' omfg never again!!!! he used to spend longer preenin himself than I did, now don't get me wrong there is abso nothin wrong with a guy wantin to look good but this guy was un-real, it was a fight to get in the bathroom, and tis not right when a bird can get ready before the bloke :laugh: rough look but smellin great and great bod is deff the way to go:beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> rough look but smellin great and great bod is deff the way to go:beer:


Absolutely - a face that's 'lived in' and a body that looks like it's done some serious graft definitely gets my vote.

I'm obviously a bit odd cos I go for the 'thug' look - and not the scrawny crack-addict whiny-voiced knife wielding chav type of thug either, I mean the big bruiser who could crush your windpipe with one hand (but is a big softy really) :laugh:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

thats pretty much what my missus says - big lad who works the doors but a big teddy bear inside lol. i hate it, im no teddy bear!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

DaveI said:


> thats pretty much what my missus says - big lad who works the doors but a big teddy bear inside lol. i hate it, im no teddy bear!


Ha ha no of course not.......or not that you'd like your mates to know, anyway :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol thats what i like to hear,the lioness is stalking her prey,ready to pounce and leave them a shaking withered used heap of man in the corner lol


HAHAHA.....

Fck you know me far too well....... :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha no of course not.......or not that you'd like your mates to know, anyway :whistling:


Ssssh they might hear :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Absolutely - a face that's 'lived in' and a body that looks like it's done some serious graft definitely gets my vote.
> 
> I'm obviously a bit odd cos I go for the 'thug' look - and not the scrawny crack-addict whiny-voiced knife wielding chav type of thug either, *I mean the big *bruiser* who could crush your windpipe with one hand (but is a big softy really)* :laugh:


reps girlie we have the same taste 

xxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> reps girlie we have the same taste
> 
> xxx


Ha ha we gonna be fighting over them????? :lol:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

naked wrestling for you two then?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha we gonna be fighting over them????? :lol:


nah can't be ****d lookin Becks, u can have em  xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Lin said:


> nah can't be ****d lookin Becks, u can have em  xxx


we'll bag em.......you can s hag em :laugh::laugh::laugh: xxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

DaveI said:


> naked wrestling for you two then?


Lol we'd knock each other out with our funbags, PMSL 



Lin said:


> we'll bag em.......you can s hag em :laugh::laugh::laugh: xxx


Ha ha that's not fair on them though is it - you chat 'em up and then I turn up......poor bastards!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol we'd knock each other out with our funbags, PMSL
> 
> would have to pick the spaniels up first :lol:
> 
> Ha ha that's not fair on them though is it - you chat 'em up and then I turn up......poor bastards!!!! :lol:


I'm gonna slap u sill on Saturday chick, there's bugger all wrong wiv yer!!!!!! :thumbup1: xxxxx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I always thought birds preferred big muscular wallets

That's what's 6" long and birds love to blow them??? £20 notes


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I dont know what you would class mine as but women love it


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

So beklet you like a bit of muscular rough is that chocolated flavoured I jest ,I jest:whistling: :thumb: :laugh:.

My ass gets its looks especially when I flex it:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I always thought birds preferred big muscular wallets
> 
> That's what's 6" long and birds love to blow them??? £20 notes


yer know thats 1 thing i have never ever gone for, you either hit it off with someone or yer dont, never understand the money gold diggers


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lin said:


> yer know thats 1 thing i have never ever gone for, you either hit it off with someone or yer dont, never understand the money gold diggers


Good girl:beer:

Paul McCartney and a whole load of other pock ugly rock stars, politicians and Millionaires are just lucky I guess that there are some chics out there with lower morals.

I'm just Lucky to be minted, a hunk and hung like a minky whale:lol:

(one or 2 of the above facts may have been exaggerated)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Good girl:beer:
> 
> I'm just Lucky to be minted, a hunk and hung like a minky whale:lol:  )


My word http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-Largest-Penis-in-the-World-43756.shtml :laugh::laugh::laugh: I hope Mrs Weeman doesn't see this :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I have NO ass when dieting for a show and off season I have a huge ass! Best of both worlds my girlfriend says! lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> So beklet you like a bit of muscular rough is that chocolated flavoured I jest ,I jest:whistling: :thumb: :laugh:.
> 
> My ass gets its looks especially when I flex it:thumbup1:


White, milk or dark chocolate, lol I'm sure they're all great :laugh:



Lin said:


> yer know thats 1 thing i have never ever gone for, you either hit it off with someone or yer dont, never understand the money gold diggers


Aye. I've never got that either. I'd feel like a whore if I sat on my **** all day and let someone else pay for everything. Ugh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Beklet said:


> White, milk or dark chocolate, lol I'm sure they're all great :laugh:
> 
> Aye. I've never got that either. I'd feel like a whore if I sat fisting all day and let someone else pay for everything. Ugh.


 becki-bops I is shocked lol xxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> becki-bops I is shocked lol xxx


Yeah I'm not very scary - my tiny fists barely hurt them.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Yeah I'm not very scary - my tiny fists barely hurt them.....


hahaha wait till wk end chickadee  xxx


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I reckon I've got a massive ass, the gf thinks the same. It's crappy though, because it's solid if you give it a poke. I hold fat on my abs but my ass always looks bigger, my lower body is generally alot bigger than my upper.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Love em...all the better to sink your teeth into! :tongue:

Lin & Becklet when you are in Notts this weekend, give my mate a shout when he is on stage will ya girls?? His name is Jason Conway, and he is competing in the classics. Cheers babies!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

aye my misses always says i have a perfect peach hehe

wide squats FTW


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

dawse said:


> Love em...all the better to sink your teeth into! :tongue:
> 
> Lin & Becklet when you are in Notts this weekend, give my mate a shout when he is on stage will ya girls?? His name is Jason Conway, and he is competing in the classics. Cheers babies!!


Not jus the teeth dawse but your nails splayin the booty mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhh te-he............

Are you honestly certain you want us pair of loud mouth gob ****es to cheer him on :lol: :lol: :lol: ok 

Lind x


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

as long as his bum isnt sagging down to his knees im happy to look at it ha ha

whether is muscular or not.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GYMBABE said:


> my man in a pair of white calvins - that muscular bum - those pants - i dont have the words..............open the 18+ section pmsl  :thumb:


yes where the hell is this section!!!! Lorain put your new gf down and give us of dirty decent our 18+room!!!!



dawse said:


> Love em...all the better to sink your teeth into! :tongue:





Lin said:


> Not jus the teeth dawse but your nails splayin the booty mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhh te-he............
> 
> Lind x


i'm shocked at such talk,my poor ears cant take that,the filth volume clearly needs turned up!!!!! lol

c'mon Lorain,before we all implode!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Squatters Ass Rules! I can't abide flat bums! The kind that just go from back to legs wi nowt inbetix!! YYYYUUUUUUKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Squatters Ass Rules! I can't abide flat bums! The kind that just go from back to legs wi nowt inbetix!! YYYYUUUUUUKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what she said ^^^^^^^^^^^ :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you know,i really REALLY cant believe that no guys have opted to offer up their buttage for public scrutinisation from the girls on here,oh well......

/weeman swiftly runs up the stairs,launches himself into the bedroom and whilst flying thru the air depants himself with one hand whilst dimming the light with the other

i know,i know.........but if i didnt do it soon you would all think something was wrong!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

weeman said:


> you know,i really REALLY cant believe that no guys have opted to offer up their buttage for public scrutinisation from the girls on here,oh well......
> 
> /weeman swiftly runs up the stairs,launches himself into the bedroom and whilst flying thru the air depants himself with one hand whilst dimming the light with the other
> 
> i know,i know.........but if i didnt do it soon you would all think something was wrong!


nice ar5e mate


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> nice ar5e mate


Your turn......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

weeman said:


> you know,i really REALLY cant believe that no guys have opted to offer up their buttage for public scrutinisation from the girls on here,oh well......
> 
> /weeman swiftly runs up the stairs,launches himself into the bedroom and whilst flying thru the air depants himself with one hand whilst dimming the light with the other
> 
> i know,i know.........but if i didnt do it soon you would all think something was wrong!


Yep, that's exactly the sort of ar5e I like :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> nice ar5e mate


hey thanks mate,now i know your not gay like you reassured me,you ok to spot me whilst i squat?:lol:just to check i'm squeezing my glutes the right way


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Hahaha. Bri ask Ser what she did with my bum shot? She said she was going to post it somewhere. I thought it was going to be here.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Your turn......


Seconded......... :thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

GYMBABE said:


> my man in a pair of white calvins - that muscular bum - those pants - i dont have the words..............open the 18+ section pmsl  :thumb:


I imagine he must look so damn sexy, that you cant even go out for noodles without jumping on him? :confused1:

http://www.wagamama.com/

Your such a lucky girl.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

weeman said:


> hey thanks mate,now i know your not gay like you reassured me,you ok to spot me whilst i squat?:lol:just to check i'm squeezing my glutes the right way


lmao theres no way i'm gay, of course ill spot you, but only if you wear a thong


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

weeman said:


> you know,i really REALLY cant believe that no guys have opted to offer up their buttage for public scrutinisation from the girls on here,oh well......
> 
> /weeman swiftly runs up the stairs,launches himself into the bedroom and whilst flying thru the air depants himself with one hand whilst dimming the light with the other
> 
> i know,i know.........but if i didnt do it soon you would all think something was wrong!


whose **** is that_=?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Your turn......





Zara-Leoni said:


> Seconded......... :thumb:


ok like me just wipe the sh.... nevermind


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> nice ar5e mate


*you luv it*



Beklet said:


> Yep, that's exactly the sort of ar5e I like :thumb:


*she luvs it*



Zara-Leoni said:


> Seconded......... :thumb:


*
she luvs it too but wont say it cos am her mate.*

 :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> *you luv it*
> 
> *she luvs it*
> 
> ...


Nice edititng FCKER!!! hahahah :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PRL said:


> Hahaha. Bri ask Ser what she did with my bum shot? She said she was going to post it somewhere. I thought it was going to be here.


*
wrong thread mate,she says she's keeping your butt pic for the stockings and suspenders thread,be prepared to be treated like a piece of meat,its wonderful:bounce:*



MaKaVeLi said:


> lmao theres no way i'm gay, of course ill spot you, but only if you wear a thong


*ok big boy,i'll bring my borat mankini out for that occasion lol*



offo said:


> whose **** is that_=?


*
why?do you like it?do i make you hot? lolol:wink: you make sticky with me,yes?*


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nice edititng FCKER!!! hahahah :thumb:


dont deny it mrs,the sooner you accept the fact the easier it will be for you to deal with my tantric [email protected]* on the phone lmfao:wink:

*tantric [email protected] skill passed on to me by the jedi [email protected] itraininthedark via the male animal.

disclaimer-at the moment i am currently drunk and will recieve a kick in the balls thru the post from fordy for trying to wind her up.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

weeman said:


> you know,i really REALLY cant believe that no guys have opted to offer up their buttage for public scrutinisation from the girls on here,oh well......
> 
> /weeman swiftly runs up the stairs,launches himself into the bedroom and whilst flying thru the air depants himself with one hand whilst dimming the light with the other
> 
> i know,i know.........but if i didnt do it soon you would all think something was wrong!


ROFL mate!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

ye my ass is like weeman's ass, maybe bigger, he looks bit more leaner than me thats why lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> dont deny it mrs,the sooner you accept the fact the easier it will be for you to deal with my tantric [email protected]* on the phone lmfao:wink:
> 
> *tantric [email protected] skill passed on to me by the jedi [email protected] itraininthedark via the male animal.
> 
> disclaimer-at the moment i am currently drunk and will recieve a kick in the balls thru the post from fordy for trying to wind her up.


pmsfl!

sick child bri, sick child....... :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol: :lol:you luv the patter gurly:lol: :lol:

i heard you boalk from all the way down here when you read my post lmao


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hehehehe (blurrggghhh.....)

pmsl

Jst kidding but ur my mate so I cannat comment.... be like looking at ur wee brothers ass or summat hahaha....


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i **** covered in a mat of black hairs gives me the heaves......big hairy **** is a major turn off...........spew!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> hehehehe (blurrggghhh.....)
> 
> pmsl
> 
> Jst kidding but ur my mate so I cannat comment.... be like looking at ur wee brothers ass or summat hahaha....


lmfao yeah but i bet you looked at the pic and thought 'its a shame weeman is my good mate,although whilst his body is quite simply stunning,its a shame he ruined it with that midden for a face'

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

avril said:


> i **** covered in a mat of black hairs gives me the heaves......big hairy **** is a major turn off...........spew!


dinnae lie Av,you luv it,i bet you even get gary to grow his in for a couple of weeks so you can rub your face in it lololol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> dinnae lie Av,you luv it,i bet you even get gary to grow his in for a couple of weeks so you can rub your face in it lololol


ewwwwww, i think thats a bit much for a sunday morning Bri.........why is my imagination so vivid at the wrong times???


----------

